# Samsung LED LCD tv's



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I am thinking of purchasing a led lcd tv. I like the Samsungs except for the glossy screens. That is the main reason I never bothered to look at plasmas. I prefer the mat screens on regular LCD TV's.I guess I will look at Vizio ??
I am curious what type of screen do you prefer???


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have lots of light in my living room, so I don't think I will get a glossy screen. Which stinks because Samsung LED LCD TVs are getting down in my price range.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have one in my bedroom, and yes.. its defiantly more reflective than any other TV in my house.


----------



## EightiesDude (Jul 10, 2006)

I have the new Samsung 55" LED in my living room with a large window to the right. Very little problems with reflections. I LOVE THIS TV!!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

B Newt said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a led lcd tv. I like the Samsungs except for the glossy screens. That is the main reason I never bothered to look at plasmas. I prefer the mat screens on regular LCD TV's.I guess I will look at Vizio ??


Samsung is a top-tier HDTV manufacturer. Vizio, well, isn't. Vizio is a "value" brand. Their TVs are decent and a good value if you aren't real picky (many people aren't), but if you were shopping for a Samsung I'd assume that you're looking for that level of quality. If so, you should be looking at Sonys (LCD) and Panasonics (Plasma).

The next tier down would be Toshiba, LG, Vizio, Mitsubishi, and Philips. But I don't recommend Mitsubishis, as they seem to have a lot of problems.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

For the most part, I would agree with Battlezone. However, to that upper tier, I'd also add LG. They have many fine TV's. If I were constrained by budget, I'd consider Vizio or Insignia.
That being said, I'm currently visiting my younger son in Dallas. His 65 inch Mitsubishi rear projection HDTV had given up the ghost, so he was looking to replace it. We went to Best Buy the other day, where after a lot of comparison, he settled on the new Samsung UN55C8000 3D LED LCD TV. He hadn't really intended to make the 3D plunge , but decided to go for it now rather than buy another big screen TV a few years down the road. The 2D picture on this set is stunning. The 3D is drop dead gorgeous. We're anxiously awaiting delivery, since his only car is a roadster. He bought the bundle currently being offered: the TV, Samsung 3D Blu-ray player and starter kit (w pr. 3D glasses and Monsters vs. Aliens 3D Blu-ray movie).


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

B Newt said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a led lcd tv. I like the Samsungs except for the glossy screens. That is the main reason I never bothered to look at plasmas. I prefer the mat screens on regular LCD TV's.I guess I will look at Vizio ??
> I am curious what type of screen do you prefer???


The reason they have the glossy screen is because they're trying to compete with Plasma picture quality which is pretty tough to do when you're starting out with an inferior tech for picture quality. That's why they have to do stuff like 240hz, frame interpolation, local dimming leds, motion enhancers, glossy screens etc. All this stuff has to be done to OVERCOME the horrible motion blur and horrible contrast ratio that is inherent in LCD technology.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just purchased the 55" 6300 series Samsung LED>
Love it...

I had a Plasma before, and this is one is leaps and bounds better.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't deal with the flicker of plasma and the glossy screens. maybe if they had a 240Hz plasma set...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BAHitman said:


> I can't deal with the flicker of plasma and the glossy screens. maybe if they had a 240Hz plasma set...


Nearly 7 years of watching a plasma... never saw flicker.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

BAHitman said:


> I can't deal with the flicker of plasma and the glossy screens. maybe if they had a 240Hz plasma set...


The only plasmas I can ever see flicker on are ones that do 24P @ 48fps.
Neither I or anyone I know can see flicker @ 60hz or [email protected] 72hz or 96hz on a plasma.
The reason LCDs and LEDs have 120hz, 240hz, etc is because LCD technology INHERENTLY has HORRIBLE HORRIBLE motion blur. 120hz, 240hz, etc is not to get rid of flicker, it's to get rid of HORRIBLE motion blur that most LCDs/LEDs suffer from.
ONLY Local Dimming LEDs that have motion enhancers and ONLY under the PERFECT SETTINGS get rid of motion blur. ALL other LCDs/LEDs have horrible motion blur.
This is what a TYPICAL 120hz LCD or a TYPICAL EDGE LIT 120hz LED looks like when tested for motion resolution. (YOU MUST WATCH THIS VIDEO BELOW ON A CRT or PLASMA to even SEE WHAT I'm SAYING). You LITERALLY CAN'T see what the video is supposed to show you on a LCD computer monitor.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> Samsung is a top-tier HDTV manufacturer. .


I ABSOLUTELY DISAGREE. Samsung is NOT a top tier television manufacturer.

Here are some top tier televisions. NONE OF THEM are made by Samsung, and NONE OF them are LEDs or LCDs, they're ALL PLASMAS.
Runco obviously doesn't make the panels(Panasonic does), and Pioneer stopped making televisions. I'm sorry sir but saying that a Samsung LED is a top tier television is akin to urinating on somebody's foot and telling them that it's raining.

Pioneer Elite Signature Series 141-FD

60" Plasma $7,000 MSRP







Panasonic Premiere TH-65VX100U 65-inch plasma

$10,000 MSRP







Panasonic TH-85PF12U 85" Plasma Display
$30,000 MSRP







Panasonic TH103PF9UK 103 inch Professional Series 103" Plasma Display
MSRP $70,000 






Runco XP-103DHD 103" Plasma Wall System
$100,000 MSRP








Panasonic TH-152UX1 $500,000+ 152" 4K Resolution 3D Plasma for the lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess the guy meant that Samsung is one of the top tier manufacturers of "popularly-priced" TVs. 

Anyway, my Toshiba has a glossy screen, and I find that I actually prefer it. It does seem to improve the black level and has a nice look to it. My Samsung is matte and, although it looks good, I like the Toshiba better. While you can't directly see objects reflected in the matte screen, it diffuses the reflected light over a larger portion of the screen and that can be just as bad.


----------



## dieguy (May 27, 2008)

Just got a 65" Samsung and love it. Best picture I've seen yet! And yes the screen is highly reflective, but when it's on it is not much of a problem.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a 22" dell ultrasharp monotor and there is no glare on that, you can shine a flashlight in it and it will not glare, but if you don't get the ultrasharp they will glare, why can't they make a hdtv like that, I am pretty sure that samsung makes that dell.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

wmj5 said:


> I have a 22" dell ultrasharp monotor and there is no glare on that, you can shine a flashlight in it and it will not glare, but if you don't get the ultrasharp they will glare, why can't they make a hdtv like that, I am pretty sure that samsung makes that dell.


The reason that Local Dimming LEDs usually have glossy screens is because they give far better contrast ratio and richer truer to life colors in a properly darkened room compared to a matte screen. Just because many people like watch tv in a sunny room doesn't mean that others don't have IDEAL viewing rooms with bias lighting and such.
Glossy screens on Local Dimming LEDs mimic GLASS on a plasma or crt.


----------

